# Combination mini-pumps/CO2 inflation systems



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

Newb here.

After having my first on-the-trail flat this weekend I see that I had better start carrying spare tubes, tire levers and a mini-pump with me. (The person I was riding with had all these and helped me out this time.)

There are a ton of mini-pumps out there, but when researching this it seemed to me that the ideal thing might be a pump that also doubled as a CO2 inflation device. I found three:

1. The Lezyne CFH alloy. About $60 and takes threaded 16-g CO2 cartridges. Here's a Youtube video:






2. The Serfas Air Pod CO2 / Pump Combo. This is available for $24 at Jenson (as I write this), but here's a link to another site with a better picture and description:

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?ID=124801

3. The Genunine Innovations (Performance Bike house brand?). $25 and looks to be very similar, if not identical to the Serfas unit:

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1031030_-1___

The Lezyne seems to be the "coolest" of the three, although I find the video pretty cheesy. I do have a Lezyne Alloy Drive floor pump and it's nice, but I think I could have gotten equal value from something for about 1/2 the price. And the "fit and finish" on the floor pump doesn't live up to the hype that Lezyne puts out.

So....anybody here have experience with any of these?

Would it be just as smart, or smarter, to just get a mini pump and a separate CO2 inflator later?

In general how much of an advantage is having CO2 available? Seems mostly like convenience, but the cartridges are really pretty cheap and I'm thinking it would be a nice alternative--but I don't think I'd want to rely on it completely.

TIA for any input.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

I use CO2 on my road bike (maybe every 1000 miles for a flat) because I can't get 100psi with my mini pump.

On my mountain bike I have no problems getting the 30 to 40 psi I require. It just takes a little longer to do with a small pump.

I might use C02 if I was racing a MTB. I think using C02 is a waste of resources to use everytime you get a flat,

Doesn't C02 freeze anti puncture sealant eg Stans?


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

My only thought is get one that is threadless. Then you can buy the BB gun CO2 carts instead. yes, these are 12 oz vs 16. But at less than 50 cents apiece, I can use 2 of these and still come out ahead financially vs $3 for a 16 oz threaded.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

desnaephoto said:


> My only thought is get one that is threadless. Then you can buy the BB gun CO2 carts instead. yes, these are 12 oz vs 16. But at less than 50 cents apiece, I can use 2 of these and still come out ahead financially vs $3 for a 16 oz threaded.


Good point. The Serfas model says it will accept both kinds.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

CO2 has always struck me as a bit pointless unless you're racing. Tyres that you fill up with CO2 go flat again pretty quickly as the gas permeates through tube walls much faster than normal air, so by your next time you'll have to pump up your tyres again anyway. 

@mitzi: you can avoid CO2 interacting with Stans simply by holding the wheel so the stem is not in the six o'clock position, and thus away from the Stans pooled at the bottom of the wheel.


----------



## miagi (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Genuine Innovations also has a Mountain Pipe. It looks a little bigger than what your link showed. I believe it was reviewed well (Mountain Bike Action?) without having used it myself but I did see it at REI and it is made of metal. I am in the market for a dual pump/CO2 device as well.

CO2 does get expensive but comes in very handy when you are racing daylight to get back to the car and have a flat (this happened to me more than once). Otherwise, I prefer to use a standard pump.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

I've found that most combination inflators are a compromise. While the CO2 side of the system is fine, the pump is where the compromise takes place. Most are smaller, lower volume units than a good dual action mini pump. So if you run out of CO2 carts due to multiple flats, which can happen, you're stuck with a less than optimal mini pump.

I carry a CO2 inflator for the commuter bike, rarely get more than one flat, and I'm headed to work or home and I can't spend a half hour inflating a tire. For the trail I use a Topeak Mountain Morph http://www.topeak.com/products/Pumps/MountainMorph . A bit bigger than a mini at 14" long, but well worth the extra bulk in the time that you save inflating high volume MTB tires. It will fit nicely into a hydration pack, and it does come with a frame mount. As long as you aren't riding a super small frame it'll fit. It ain't as fast as a floor pump, but it does a bunch better than most minis.

The bottom line is, CO2 inflators are fine for racers, commuters, and roadies. The combination inflators are fine as long as you don't have to rely on the pump side of the inflator to often. And I don't care how you slice it, air is FREE! CO2 is not. So a good reliable pump is cheaper in the long run. That and you can only carry so many CO2 carts. The pump will do as many flats as you get.

Your call, but I'd recommend going with a good pump for off road.

Good Dirt


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

*A little more info....*

Thanks for all the input.

Squash's comments about the trade-off involved in the combo-style units: a less-efficient manual pump, prompted me to call up Lezyne and ask them about the relative performance of their Alloy Drive Mini hand pump and the combo CFH unit. Their customer service guy, Mark (who likes to talk!), told me that the manual pump on the CFH unit is the equal of the Alloy. The Alloy itself comes in two sizes: small (170mm/6.6" long) and medium (216 mm/8.5"). I like the nice clean design on the Lezyne, but am starting to think that if I need CO2 at all, it would be just as easy and probably more cost effective to get something separate and concentrate on just getting the best manual pump I can.

The Topeak suggested by Squash sounds good, and it seems logical that the larger the pump the more air volume per stroke. I like the Lezyne design with the flexible tube and their nicely machined Presta/Schraeder head. They claim "30% fewer strokes than conventional hand pumps" -- which is just about as vague a statement as you could make... 

I also discovered that Lezyne makes another model that's about the size of the Topeak (~14"):

http://www.amazon.com/Lezyne-Specific-Micro-Floor-Drive/dp/B0029Z5XEW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Also has a model with a built-in guage:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VAJV16GHWXYQ8XV8SB7

Now accepting input comments on the most efficient, truly portable, pump. Got the Topeak Morph and this Lezyne as leading candidates.

Thanks again for the helpful comments.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Portland Design makes one too : http://www.ridepdw.com/goods/inflation/magic-flute™

I have it but never used it yet. The handle has cracked from getting mud on it since I carry it on my seatpost but it's still very usable.
I used to have the GI and it worked fine until I lost it.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I use the Mountain Pipe

The CO2 part works easily.... twist on/off.

The pump is efficient enough to get you rolling again without too much effort.

The "Stash Container" is a great place for patches and spare links.

A no compromise, well built piece. A little heavier than some of the others, but there's more metal/less plastic on this pump (durable).










MTBR Disclaimer: I'm sponsored by GI. Even though I am sponsored, I don't blow through CO2's unless I have to. This pump has seen plenty of use over the last year.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

I recommend getting 2 separate products - 1 regular high volume hand pump, and an air chuck to use with your CO2. I've used the Genuine Innovations Air Chuck and it works great. Small, lightweight, and packs easily.

For the frame-mounted hand pump, it's really up to you. I have a Lezyne Alloy Drive, which I like because it's all aluminum and built pretty damn well. Topeak makes a good product, and is cheaper than the Lezyne.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

PissedOffCil said:


> Portland Design makes one too : http://www.ridepdw.com/goods/inflation/magic-flute™
> 
> I have it but never used it yet. The handle has cracked from getting mud on it since I carry it on my seatpost but it's still very usable.
> I used to have the GI and it worked fine until I lost it.


Boy--that's a nice-looking piece of hardware....!


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

jtmartino said:


> I recommend getting 2 separate products - 1 regular high volume hand pump, and an air chuck to use with your CO2. I've used the Genuine Innovations Air Chuck and it works great. Small, lightweight, and packs easily.
> 
> For the frame-mounted hand pump, it's really up to you. I have a Lezyne Alloy Drive, which I like because it's all aluminum and built pretty damn well. Topeak makes a good product, and is cheaper than the Lezyne.


I've pretty much decided to get two devices, the first being the manual pump.

I think the Lezyne Micro Floor drive (http://www.lezyne.com/micro-floor-drive-hvg) or the Topeak Morph: (http://www.topeak.com/products/Pumps/MountainMorph) would probably be the most efficient pump on the trail. I like the Lezyne's screw-on, reversible head, which both the Alloy and the Micro have. The Topeak seems more streamlined. Maybe split the difference and get the Lezyne Alloy Mini in the medium size. Do you have the "Small" or "Medium" Lezyne Alloy Mini?

I'm also starting to think seriously about converting my wheels to tubeless with the Stan's kit.....but that's another thread.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Bringing back a thread from the grave!

What is your favorite mini pump CO2 combo that your using that is available around $20 and fits securley in rear jersey pocket, saddle bag, or small frame bag. 

Links appreciated.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

I carry and use the One up EDC. Have yet to use the CO2 head. Friend did use the pump last night when the co2 he used failed to inflate. Or rather tire failed to seal. Switched to tube and my pump got him rolling, but he flatted again further down the trail. Trail is rocky dh. Pump the is nicely made, but They only had the small 70cc at the time so it took a long time.


----------

